# Who sang that lovey version of somewhere of the rainbow



## dodo (1 Aug 2007)

She died a few years back really slow and lovely thanks


----------



## gipimann (1 Aug 2007)

Eva Cassidy (on her CD Songbird, I think)


----------



## Purple (1 Aug 2007)

Israel Kamakawiwo  sang the best version.


----------



## PM1234 (1 Aug 2007)

Agree. Thought Israel Kamakawiwo was the one who made it famous again.


----------



## pc7 (1 Aug 2007)

great link purple what a lovely version


----------



## dodo (1 Aug 2007)

gipimann said:


> Eva Cassidy (on her CD Songbird, I think)


thanks thats the best version


----------



## z109 (1 Aug 2007)

dodo said:


> thanks thats the best version


Better than the Judy Garland version?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10w_sEcHlGs


----------



## dodo (1 Aug 2007)

yoganmahew said:


> Better than the Judy Garland version?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10w_sEcHlGs


In my humble opinion yes but then opinion's cant be right or wrong just different,


----------



## Elphaba (1 Aug 2007)

Listen to this beautiful version by Tommy Emmanuel on guitar..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZNJf-h7F8s


----------



## z109 (1 Aug 2007)

dodo said:


> In my humble opinion yes but then opinion's cant be right or wrong just different,


Yes, the world would be a very dull place if we all agreed. Even some of the time!


----------



## daithi (2 Aug 2007)

no it wouldn't....



d


----------



## elefantfresh (2 Aug 2007)

The Eva version is torture - how to ruin a beautiful song in 4 minutes.


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> The Eva version is torture - how to ruin a beautiful song in 4 minutes.


I don't like her version, I think it's mundane and uninspiring but she did have a great voice.


----------



## Elphaba (2 Aug 2007)

nobody blown away by the Tommy Emmanuel version then???


----------



## r2d2 (2 Aug 2007)

What about the little 6 year old girl in 'England, Scotland and Wales have got talent'....I think her name was Connie !?


----------



## pnh (2 Aug 2007)

Elphaba said:


> nobody blown away by the Tommy Emmanuel version then???


Been to see this guy twice in The Helix-and he is truly amazing-but I think he overcooks that tune a bit.Give me the Eva Cassidy version-she had a stunning voice


----------



## Ron Burgundy (3 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> Israel Kamakawiwo  sang the best version.



i'm actually playing here at a gig now, what a beautiful version. it will be the second song at my wedding !!


----------



## Buddyboy (3 Aug 2007)

Rather like the John Martyn version myself.


----------



## boaber (7 Aug 2007)

r2d2 said:


> What about the little 6 year old girl in 'England, Scotland and Wales have got talent'....I think her name was Connie !?



Here she is... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWNoiVrJDsE

These are pretty good too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRqj7v8PF7Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o79415DcXYM


----------



## Caveat (7 Aug 2007)

Buddyboy said:


> Rather like the John Martyn version myself.


 
His version of Singin' in the Rain by the way is just too sad to be beautiful - or too beautiful to be sad - I can't decide which.

You should check it out too Dodo!


----------



## Jaid79 (13 Aug 2007)

I think purple is bang on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A2Jt4WOxN8

Jaid


----------



## ClubMan (13 Aug 2007)

> *somewhere of the rainbow*


Never heard of it. How does it go?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 Aug 2007)

Somehow that song never loses it's appeal...even when you're listening to it for what seems like the hundredth time......played (beautifully I might add) by your eight year old on a keyboard.


----------



## Purple (14 Aug 2007)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Somehow that song never loses it's appeal...even when you're listening to it for what seems like the hundredth time......played (beautifully I might add) by your eight year old on a keyboard.



I didn't know my eight year lod could play the keyboard.... what were you doing in my house anyway


----------



## Vanilla (14 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> what were you doing in my house anyway


 
Jeeze, Purple, read the post- she was listening to your eight year old playing the keyboard.


----------



## Purple (14 Aug 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Jeeze, Purple, read the post- she was listening to your eight year old playing the keyboard.



Right, sorry.


----------



## Vanilla (14 Aug 2007)

If it's any consolation she did say your eight year old played beautifully. I just thought I'd add that in case you missed that bit too.


----------



## Purple (14 Aug 2007)

Vanilla said:


> If it's any consolation she did say your eight year old played beautifully. I just thought I'd add that in case you missed that bit too.



Yes, that's a good point. If she's having an affair with my wife I'll be very upset...the least they could do is take a few pictures...


----------



## Vanilla (14 Aug 2007)

Well, yes of course, it would be rude not to in the circumstances.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (14 Aug 2007)

Well, trust you to take something beautiful and turn it into something smutty!

Take pictures, indeed! next you'll be asking me where I posted the video on the internet!


----------



## Purple (14 Aug 2007)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Well, trust you to take something beautiful and turn it into something smutty!
> 
> Take pictures, indeed! next you'll be asking me where I posted the video on the internet!



No, but it explains why Mrs Purple has been in such good form lately.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Purple (14 Aug 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Well, yes of course, it would be rude not to in the circumstances.


I agree. I'm glad that there are some women out there that see things rationally.


----------

